# VNC Server ohne Monitor bleibt schwarz (Ubuntu)?



## zhfkjcpe (27. Mai 2019)

Hey Leute,
ich habe auf einem Linux/Ubuntu Rechner den VNC-Server installiert. Der Rechner ist nur mit dem Stromkabel und dem Internet/Lan verbunden. Also auch kein Monitor angesteckt. Davor habe ich auf dem System VNC-Server installiert, mit Monitor ging noch alles wie geplant. Seit dem ich aber den Monitor abgemacht habe, zeigt es im VNC-Viewer nur noch einen schwarzen Bildschirm an. Der Account auf dem Rechner meldet sich automatisch an(noch als Tipp). Auch die VNC Server Software wird automatisch gestartet. Muss ich den Minitor dran haben, oder mache ich etwas falsch?
Schonmal Danke im voraus.


----------



## Zvoni (28. Mai 2019)

Welchen Fenster-Manager hast du auf dem Server installiert/am Laufen? GNOME?

EDIT: vncserver grey screen ubuntu 16.04 LTS


----------

